# Rescued babies are now 2 weeks old... Offer food??



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

Their eyes are opening and they are much more mobile. I think they will now start sampling mama's food and I remember reading that I can put food in the cage for them. I have KMR and baby oatmeal cereal. Should I just mix it to a thin consistency? Should I wait a few more days? Should I also offer baby food? If so, what flavors? 

I've never done this before so I am pretty clueless. I've been reading like crazy but I'd love to have real people give me advice. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

They will begin sampling the foods you are feeding Mom

If you are offering lab block you can break a few blocks up into baby sized pieces & they will begin tasting.

I typically do this right about the time their eyes open at 12 to 14 days. 

I am fostering a small litter right now. Their eyes just opened starting yesterday & about 2 days ago I scattered the ground up block where they were sleeping & they ate it off each other eagerly.


----------

